# Scratch Awl



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

When watching Matthias Wandel's excellent videos, I often see him using what looks like a scratch awl to punch location marks with a hammer or mallet.

This looks a much better technique than the way I do this using a metal-working centre punch - which is shorter and has 'blunter' point, so is more difficult to place accurately.

I see various scratch awls advertised over here in the UK, but wonder if they are all suitable for use as a 'punch' as well as for marking out, so my question is - do I have to look for a specific type of scratch awl that will also be suitable for making location marks ?

I was finally prompted to pose this question by one of the responses in the Walnut Handled Scratch Awl from Scratch project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/72112 which indicated that *TrBlu*'s awl would *not* be hit with a mallet.

Thanks,


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

You don't really need to smack an awl with a mallet. A nice firm press will give you a location mark. I do hit one with a mallet when preparing a piece to turn between centers on a lathe. The hole should be about 1/8" deep.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Don,

A Scratch Awl is a handy tool to have around for the purposes you have stated.

The only requirements for an effective awl is a, round shank, norrow, sharp tip. These attributes allow you to make your mark or detent exact and will not be prone to be deflected by the hard growth grain into the softer grain.

I carry a very Special 16 penny nail, sharpened as stated above, in my shop apron. Its quite handy for this purpose and at times it doubles as a nail to hang something on, and then I just grind down another Special 16 penny nail and put it in my apron pocket.

I must give credit for this invention of a disposable awl to my Grandpa who passed it on to me.

I hope I have explained the design reasoning and purpose of the scratch awl and not buried it I my attempt at a little humor this morning.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

It's an easy tool to make. You could take an old screwdriver and grind it to a point. You could sharpen the point on what you are now using. They also do well as a scribe and marking knife. I use mine a lot, rarely do I need a mallet.


----------



## Smallcrafter (Aug 27, 2012)

I use either the tip of a new single edge utility knife blade to press small marks into the wood or use the scriber that came with my really old and still used steel combination square. A far cry from my shipyard days when I would use a piece of white soapstone that would make a line 1/8" thick. But I was using a cutting torch and not a Japanese razor saw!


----------



## Sgaffin (Mar 22, 2012)

Birdcage Awls are great for starting holes. Unlike a scratch awl, a birdcage awl is square in shape that tapers to a point so you can push the tip into the mark and rotate the awl to cut the surrounding fibers.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I've made several from worn out Phillips screwdrivers…what else can you do with them ? LOL


----------



## jamesicus (Jan 11, 2011)

We used to call them bradawls and indeed we used them to avoid splitting (especially) thin wood when driving small nails (brads). Mallets were not used for hand pressure was all that was required to make the indentation.

Actually, bradawls (at least the ones we used) were not sharpened to a point (like a bodkin) but instead like a very tiny sharp screwdriver. The starter hole for the nail was made by rotating the tip of the bradawl to cut through the wood surface fibers.

James


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have used a scratch awl as a sheet metal worker. I like the kind with a big roundish handle. I would place the point on the metal (or wood) and strike the handle with the palm of my hand to make a mark. No mallet required. This works well with light metal or wood.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Making one out of a 1/4 inch drill bit and some scrap laying
about will end up being more useful than one can imagine. 
Have some fun and make one.


----------



## JSilverman (Mar 31, 2011)

shopnotes had a nice article a year or so ago on how to make several types of awls… their index is online at august home publishing.


----------



## Buggy (Mar 22, 2016)

I like to save broken or dull sds concrete bits for my awls. Makes a fancy looking shaft with little effort. The knob was a surplus plane knob purchased from Lee Valley for $1


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a Narex "hardwood" awl. It has flat sides that taper to a point. Works great. (Birdcage awl?)


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I have both a cheap awl and a carbide scribe in my cart. Scribe stays sharp. Both are "hand" not "hammer"


----------



## Bearcontrare (Oct 6, 2020)

If you don't have easy access to a sctach awl (or not one close at hand) an ice pick will do the same job just about as well. We often find them in old tool boxes here in the US for that reason….


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I got tired of looking for the one awl that I had. I decided that they are easy enough to make and over time I have made quite a few. Many I have given away. These are the ones I have in the shop now, I keep them at various locations and I always have one handy. I never understood the need to whack an awl with a mallet and can't recall ever having done so. I'm really fond of the birdcage style, a quarter turn of the wrist and you have a perfect hole.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Add me to the fans of a square point awl. I've been using one for years. I can imagine being with out it.


----------



## EricFai (Sep 30, 2018)

Awls are a great tool to have in the shop, I have made a few using an old drill bit. I sharpen the twist end of the bit to a very fine point. For small screws it works great with a twist of the handle to make a deeper sloped hole. No drill required.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

I use a cheap birdcage awl, similar to this

Don't recall ever hitting it with a hammer, but it wouldn't hurt it. Just push and twist, the square shape is better than round for my liking.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

As a retired Sheetmetal worker, I use a tool, familiar to me ,a "scratch awl". We used it on metal by placing it where needed and bumped it with the heel of the hand. It also works in wood.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I use awls all the time before attempting drilling most anything. A simple push, or palm tap is all that is needed. Most of mine are older picked up through the years at auctions. Most of the time they are a 50 cent item.

This one was gifted to me by Eric at the 2021 tool swap. I really like the look, it feels nice, and is sharp as all get out. Consequently I find it's my frequent user since getting it.

Thanks again Eric.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

DJ,

Did you just start a "scratch awl of your dreams" forum?


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

> DJ,
> Did you just start a "scratch awl of your dreams" forum?
> - Peteybadboy


'Just' is the wrong term here - my original query was posted in 2012!
It seems that Buggys response yesterday has started a new flood of postings.
It took me a while to remember what I had asked.
I actually purchased this


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Maybe this pass it will get wheels and roll. 

That looks like a combo paper weight, awl. Does it work well?


----------

